# Tips for making table saw bigger?



## BGerrits (Jan 24, 2010)

I have just started to get into woodworking and I have been given my late grandfather's woodworking shop. One thing I find difficult is having a small table saw (Craftsman (King Seeley Corp.) 8" Table Saw). I want to maybe make an outfeed table and make the actually table surface larger. Is this common and does anyone have any pictures of this done?

Thanks a ton!
Beginner Brad


----------



## BGerrits (Jan 24, 2010)

The table saw is from the early 50's. Sorry, I forgot to include that.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

there are ton of people that extended the size of the table saw surface here.

do a search for "outfeed table" "extension table" and "table saw station" you'll get more than plenty ideas the least.

Welcome to Lumberjocks, and hope you have a great journey in woodworking. sounds like you've got a good start


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

I just made an extension for mine, take a look under my projects.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Buy a biggger one?


----------



## daved (Sep 5, 2008)

Check out my tablesaw surround on wheels under projects


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

this one that daved posted is a nice one i'd go with that or do what a1jim said and buy a bigger one.


----------



## tedth66 (Sep 1, 2009)

Brad,
with respect to storage I made my tablesaw bigger…. I replaced the phenolic extension with a router table (formica surfaced MDF). If you upgraded the fence and rails on your saw this could easily be done.

I'm nearly done with my upgrade ….
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/27579

Ted


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

When I had a small portable, I built this to give me more working area. You could easily modify this to include more outfeed space as well.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

There are some excellent suggestions above, but for me the 8" blade size would be a problem. All depends on the type of projects you will be doing.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

It all depends on your saw. I have the Ryobi BT3100 with the wide rails, so I added an extension wing / router table to the wide rails, and behind the saw, I added a workbench with the total height 1/16" lower than the table saw to act as an outfeed table. So far it is all working perfectly…

You can see pics of my setup in my workshop page.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

It's not the size of your table saw that counts, it's what you do with it…


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Charlie, I like what you did for that Ryobi.

I have a cheap, 10" ryobi and wanted a quick outfeed support table. I just use Roller stands purchased from home depot or lowes for around $20 each. Buy two, set the height slightly lower than the table saw, and you can roll your work off the saw onto the rollers. Or even better, make a stand and buy the roller ball strips from rocker, that way you can use it from the side to for large pieces of plywood.


----------



## scottj (Mar 15, 2009)

Brad, 
You can check mine out on my workshop page. Not a great pic but it will give you an idea.

Scott


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

Dear BGerrits 
Daved and charliem1958 have the right design for you. By removing the legs on most contractor saws and building the table and saw in to one unit supported by 4 casters, you have the ability to move the whole unit around. Also better fit around the saw top too. The last one I built I thought about a way to adjust the fit between the new table and the saws top. Good luck


----------



## hogult (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello all im new as well to wood working and have aquired a delta 10 in table saw. I want to make some dado cuts but the stand is very narrow maybe a foot and a half off the right side of the blade. I think its a type of contractor saw with an aluminum top. As is now there is not enought with to make my dado cuts with my fence. Should i buy another saw or could i make this one work by adding some kind of extension?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

There are all kinds of options. Most saws that have ample power and reasonable accuracy can be successfully put into service….it really boils down to how much effort you want to put into it. It's very common…almost universal, to add an outfeed table, and often some sort of side extension. Many incorporate a router table and/or sanding station into the extension. Many folks with smaller saws, and even some with full size saws build a saw station around their saws to add storage down below as well as increased work surfaces. It's less common to see extended surfaces on the front side of the saw, but can be very helpful on small saws.

Here are some examples:


----------



## hogult (Dec 8, 2015)

Ok say i build a tabletop/station what would i do about the rails for the fence? Is there an aftermarket web site that sells rails with a fence to your length or is this something that would have to be fabricated as well?


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-30-T2-Fence-Rail-System-Type-3-Newest-36-T30-NEW-/331455189436 is probably the most cost effective, high quality aftermarket fence.

You have to decide if it's really worth it to invest in this saw. The 8" blade is going to be a very big limitation.


----------



## hogult (Dec 8, 2015)

This is the same saw that i picked up for 80 bucks.


----------



## hogult (Dec 8, 2015)

It is a delta 10 inch.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> Ok say i build a tabletop/station what would i do about the rails for the fence? Is there an aftermarket web site that sells rails with a fence to your length or is this something that would have to be fabricated as well?
> 
> - hogult


As an alternative to spending any more money and putting time into that Delta saw, full size saws like this one sell in my area on a regular basis for about the same price range as your Delta did. 









I'm not trying to slam your saw, but it's of pretty humble lineage, and will struggle to ever be much more than it is. I'd seriously consider selling it, and picking up a full size belt drive saw with an induction motor….the table area will be considerably more generous without a workstation, plus it's got better bones to start with, and is worthy of some upgrades along the way if you choose. Rust and dirt clean up remarkably well with a little elbow grease. That table is 27" deep and 40" wide with the stock steel wings.

If moving from the Delta is absolutely not an option, I'd put a $30 Freud or Irwin Marples (not Marathon or Classic) blade on it, build a simple crosscut sled and a modest outfeed table, and get the fence as aligned as possible…it'll then be about optimized with very little money and time involved.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> This is the same saw that i picked up for 80 bucks.
> 
> - hogult


I am not even sure the arbor on that saw will accept a dado stack blade set.


----------

